# New 811 "Call Before You Dig" telephone number



## Izme (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe this will keep a few of you from getting hurt physically or financially


811 is the new FCC-designated national N-11 number created to eliminate confusion of multiple "Call Before You Dig" numbers across the country. This quick and efficient service connects callers with local One Call Centers who notify the appropriate local utilities, who then send crews to the requested site to mark the approximate location of underground lines *for free*.

Knowing where underground lines are buried before each digging project helps prevent injury, expense and penalties

The national number will be launched to the public in May of 2007.
:up:

http://www.call811.com/

http://www.call811.com/for-the-media/launch-of-national-811.aspx


----------



## Izme (Mar 4, 2004)

Just wondering..should this be a sticky post?

might save some folks some serious grief etc. in the future

if you don't stick it..no biggie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

While it is useful information, if we stick every "useful" post, we wouldn't have room for regular posts.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Besides... it's not useful if calling forces you to add to your "Honey-Do" list....


----------



## Izme (Mar 4, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> While it is useful information, if we stick every "useful" post, we wouldn't have room for regular posts.


Well...I can't argue with that


----------

